# MALAYSIA | General Urban Developments



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*MALAYSIA







*​

STATE/FEDERAL TERRITORY​POPULATION 2021​







SELANGOR​6,555,400​







SABAH​3,833,000​







JOHOR​3,794,000​







SARAWAK​2,822,200​







PERAK​2,508,900​







KEDAH​2,194,100​







KELANTAN​1,928,800​







PENANG​1,774,400​







KUALA LUMPUR​1,746,600​







PAHANG​1,684,600​







TERENGGANU​1,275,100​







NEGERI SEMBILAN​1,129,100​







MALACCA​937,500​







PERLIS​255,400​







PUTRAJAYA​116,100​







LABUAN​100,100​



Population Quick Info


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*TNB Terengganu HQ*
Kuala Terengganu, Terengganu


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sheraton Melaka*
Melaka City, Melaka


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Invictus International School*
Horizon Hill, Johor


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Eagle Nest Skywalk Langkawi*
Langkawi Island, Kedah


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Island Hospital*
Penang Island, Penang


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Universiti Teknologi Petronas Expansion*
Tronoh, Perak


----------



## PenangLion (Dec 12, 2017)

*Andaman Island *(Seri Tanjung Pinang Phase II)
Between Gurney Drive and Tanjung Tokong, George Town, Penang.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Coral Bay Suites*
Kota Kinabalu, Sabah


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Miri City Hall*
Miri, Sarawak


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*TASEK - Latest retail hotspot in Kota SAS (Pahang new administrative city)*
Kuantan, Pahang


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sheraton Nilai *
Nilai, Negeri Sembilan


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Nono, just only lowrise/midrise and other urban developments. Don't post highrise here. Malaysia has city development thread here:








PENANG | Projects & Construction







www.skyscrapercity.com












JOHOR BAHRU | Projects & Construction ‎







www.skyscrapercity.com












MALACCA | Projects & Construction


Melaka plans to create new economic corridor worth RM100b Bernama August 25, 2020 17:05 pm +08 Chief Minister Datuk Seri Sulaiman Md Ali said the state’s new economic landmark is an incentive to be implemented by the private sector as well as the government, covering 20km of reclaimed coastal...




www.skyscrapercity.com












KUCHING | Projects & Construction







www.skyscrapercity.com












KOTA KINABALU | Projects & Construction







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Avona Serviced Residence*
The North Bank, Kuching, Sarawak


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Renna Residences*
The North Bank, Kuching, Sarawak


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Alila Dalit Bay (2023)*
Kota Kinabalu, Sabah




Hyatt Group


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Crowne Plaza (2023)*
Kota Kinabalu, Sabah


















IHG Group


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sutera Bay*
Kota Kinabalu, Sabah











https://suterabay.com.my/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Japanese conglomerate Sankyu Group's first human resources training centre outside Japan*
Medini Central Business District (CBD) in Iskandar Puteri, Johor


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *MALAYSIAN PRIVATE HOSPITALS*
> 
> 
> PRIVATE​OPERATORHOSPITAL/NETWORK/
> ...











UTAR Hospital (NEW 2022)
Kampar, Perak


----------

